# Dentist looking for work



## Sean Tully (Nov 10, 2010)

Does anybody know if there is a practice looking for a British Dentist. Driving distance from Episkopi


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Sean Tully said:


> Does anybody know if there is a practice looking for a British Dentist. Driving distance from Episkopi


The lack of response has probably already answered your question (the forum is normally quite fast at getting positive results if someone knows the answer). I do know that because dentistry is a regulated profession that anyone wanting to practice here needs to go through the red tape of recognition of qualifications which is a rather protracted and lengthy, often frustrating process. There are also some arcane rules about medically related professions which are currently being challenged through the EU - I know of medical professionals that are barred from working here because of the origin of their first degree, and often applicants are asked to sit additional courses to gain recognition (which are conducted in Greek)...


----------

